# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  أول طفل في العالم يحمل اسم google ( صور )..!

## khozam

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 
 
هذا هو اول طفل اسمه google في العالم , على اسم موقع 

البحث الاكبر في العالم ,  
.. وقد قام الاهل باعطاء المولود هذا الاسم , نظرا لشهرة موقع google في العالم 
 
ياحليله مستر google  

والد .. ووالدة google) 
علم موقع جوجل بالتسمية وبعث للعائلة مجموعة هدايا قيمة للطفل ولهم
.
يذكر ان العائلة من اصل لبناني , تعيش حاليا في السويد. وقد تطرقت الكثير 
من المواقع الالكترونية الى هذا الطفل الذي حصل على اسم موقع انترنت. 
وقد سمعنا في السابق عن اطفال تم تسميتهم على اسم لاعبي كرة قدم وفرق 
كرة قدم وغيرها ولكن على اسم موقع انترنت هذه اول مرة.. وهذا هو الطفل 
الذي قد يصبح في المستقبل باحث كبير
وقد قام الاب بتسمية الابن جوجل google, حين كان يبحث الاب  

في موقع google
عن

اسم لابنه المولود الجديد  
ولكن حين سئم البحث ومل , خطرت على باله فكرة تسمية الابن google هذا هو اول 

طفل اسمه google في العالم , على اسم موقع البحث الاكبر في العالم ,  
وقد قام الاهل باعطاء المولود هذا الاسم , نظرا لشهرة موقع جوجل في العالم

----------


## أسرار الليل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولله  كل ما جا للناس تزداد غباوه  .. باللـه عليكم فيه أحد يسمي ولده كذا ؟؟ 
عدمت الأسامي عليهم ؟؟؟ ولله حااله 
تسلم أخوي الحبيب ..
يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

ههههههههههه

----------


## alzahrani33

هههههههههه الف مبروووك

عقبال ياهووووو يارب

يسلمووو ع الصور

دمت بود ...

----------


## عازفه الامل

ههههههههههههه 


غريبه جدااااااااااااا

تسلم اخوى ع الصور

----------


## Habit Roman

ههههههههههههههههههههه
hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi 
أي والله عجيبه هالناس .... كل ماجاء هالناس تخترع اسامي من خيالها
مالهم إلى أسماء أهل البيت سلام الله عليهم
تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*شحليلاته هالولد* 

*يجنن* 

*عاد خلصت الاسامي وتوهق الابو وراح يبحث في غوغل عن اسم لولده واخر شي سماه غوغل* 

*لهدرجة خلصت وعتقت الاسماء الموجودة بالعالم* 

*بس يالله يتربى في عزه ان شاء الله*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*عاشت الاسامي ياقوقل وان شاء الله تصير اسم على مسمى  
تسلم الحبيب ويعطيك الف عافيه على ها الموضوع وعلى ها الاسم 
دمتـــ بود 
*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الولد واسمه انتكه 
يسلمو اخوي

----------


## khozam

اخواني الاعزاء
 أسرار الليل
سفيرة الاحلام
 alzahrani33
عازفة الامل 
Habit Roman
نور الهدى
shOoshOo
نوارة الدنيا
الشكر الجزيل لكم على المرور 
تقبلو تحيات اخوكم الحبيب

----------


## لحظة خجل

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

**

*التحيات للجميع الاعضاء الي دخلوا الموضوع والي لسا مادخلوه*

----------


## MOONY

هههههههههه :bigsmile: 
من قلة الأسامي
الله يخلف :rolleyes: 
هالدوت وكوم
اتوقع بصيرور اسامي للناس  :huh: 
يسلموووووووووو
لوللللللللللول :toung: 

تحياتي لك

----------


## تأبط بودره

قال قوقل قال...

يعني هالطفل مايضيع ... وين مايكون يلاقوه .. ولا عفر بصير ملقوف ويبحث بكل شي...
.
.
.

بس  خلاص ...
*أنا إذا جتني بنت ... باسميها منتدى الناصره..*

يسلمو خيي

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الناس جنت وقعدت قلت الاسامي يعني 
وعقبال الياهو والمسنجر 
والله حاله 
يمكن الاسماء خلصت 
هههههههه

----------


## عاشق الصادق

هههههههههه 
الف شكر على النقل
تحية طيبه

----------


## solav

مشكككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

